# feel great excercising , but



## grandad10 (Aug 18, 2009)

ok i have to excercise, i do it 5 times a week and since ive done it my sugers are well controlled , i am 63 type 2 and on basul bolus regime which suits my life style, if any of you can get on this one do it , it gives you your freedom back, to eat when you want not when the insulin says so lol, anyway my question is after i excercise about 2 hours later im shattered with no energy at all , ive been told i have to replace my electrolites , is this a wind up or is it true and how do i do it , hope you all can help


----------



## bev (Aug 18, 2009)

http://health.howstuffworks.com/question565.htm

Have a read of this - it explains all about them! But be very careful as too much liquid after exercise can also cause problems - so as they say everything in moderation!Bev


----------



## linda metcalfe (Aug 23, 2009)

I have never heard of this regime can you tell me a bit more about it
Thanks Linda Metcalfe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 23, 2009)

linda metcalfe said:


> I have never heard of this regime can you tell me a bit more about it
> Thanks Linda Metcalfe



Hi Linda , Welcome to the forum by the way  Basal ; bolus is basically an Insulin regime of a long /slow acting background Insulin (Basal) and a faster acting Insulin taken with meals (Bolus )


----------



## linda metcalfe (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you for that not sure of the different insulins even thou i take them
Linda


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 23, 2009)

linda metcalfe said:


> Thank you for that not sure of the different insulins even thou i take them
> Linda



You're welcome , it does take abit of getting used to the different names and regimes , I was exactly the same when first diagnosed .


----------

